# Compensation Negotiations 1st round



## Caleb615 (Aug 19, 2011)

Current offer:
position: IT Engineer, large project, security related.
Duration: indefinite (1+ years)
Compensation (monthly)
Base: 20,000 AED
Allowances: 4,610 AED

Accommodations provided.
Daily travel to/from office provided.
30 days paid leave per year.
Medical coverage as req'd by UAE law.
Flight over and back at beginning and end of contract.

And that is literally what they wrote.

Primary concern is whether the base is competitive, the allowances realistic, and the lack of a midyear return. Oh, and that the "accommodations" are all but unspecified.

Thoughts?


----------



## Caleb615 (Aug 19, 2011)

If anyone has any suggestions as to things I should or should not ask for, I would certainly appreciate the help, as I need to start getting definitive with them very quickly. They want me to start in early September!

Any help or comments welcome!


----------



## jrp928 (Jul 27, 2011)

Havent worked in UAE (9 yrs in Saudi), but if thats tax free money, and the net value is good for your case, it might be OK. A lot will depend on accommodation quality, and what overheads you will have to cover - ask for explicit details of where they propose to put you, what facilities are there etc. If they do a 90 day probation period, you can always pull the plug then and leave, they usually have to pay your home fare in that case... but I would check that out first. If you are using a recruiting agency, tell them up front what your thinking is, as many wont get their commission if you dont stick past the probation period. Recruiters always lie anyway in my experience. Saudi used to do mid year air fares , but they stopped years ago due to costs.
jp


----------



## cmajewsk (Aug 31, 2010)

It won't be tax free if he's from the US, which is also something else you should think about. 20,000 base is decent, but I would find out what the accommodations are, and what your commute would be. Are you a security engineer? Do you have a CISSP? Where is the company/job? Is it a government agency, or a private company?


----------

